# hello new to pt and pred hunting



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

hello all new to predator hunting made my first trip last month to my lease in brady texas i thought it was a succes in my eyes called in 1 cat 2 fox and 1 yote over 3 days.. got my first cat proud of that. oh and a 4ft diamond back. didnt get the fox cuz G/F totally missed both... she would beat me if she new i told that...lol i do love the fact she loves to hunt with me... gonna try and upload pick of my cat... really would like to learn more about pred hunting..


----------



## valetudo1621 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks alot babe!! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum dizdiz200, Congrats on some awesome kills. What's that you're shooting ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL OOPS ! Busted dizdiz


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum valetudo1621 !


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

its a savage axis 22-250 and i must say i got it cuz it was affordable and it turns out to be the best shooting gun i ever owned.. oh and my great shooting G/F bought it for me...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

to PT both of you. Thanks for starting with a picture, it's great. Good to see a hunting partnership and both of you joining the site. Looking forward to more from you both.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dizdiz200 said:


> oh and my great shooting G/F bought it for me...


man she's a keeper...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dizdiz200 said:


> its a savage axis 22-250 and i must say i got it cuz it was affordable and it turns out to be the best shooting gun i ever owned.. oh and my great shooting G/F bought it for me...


Sweet !! I have the same gun. Are you shoting factory loads ?
Yeah I'd be hangin on to her for sure !


----------



## valetudo1621 (May 10, 2012)

dang right i am a keeper. ;-)


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

i really think she is also.. couldnt ask for better... did i mention she buys me hunting gear..lol and very easy on the eyes im very lucky..


----------



## valetudo1621 (May 10, 2012)

He only has good luck shooting cuz im there ;-) lol jk babe


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

valetudo1621 said:


> dang right i am a keeper. ;-)


good for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

yes shooting factory loads out of it... 1/4 groups at 200 yards.... im very impressed with it..


----------



## valetudo1621 (May 10, 2012)

awww babe your sweet... but you're the best boyfriend a girl could ask for.. i try to do my best at keeping you happy. esp when you decide if i go hunting or not lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You two are going to fit in here real good......lol


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

i shoot the remington premier accutip 50 grn


----------



## valetudo1621 (May 10, 2012)

well my babe bought me a mossburg 30-06 for Christmas.. and i absolutely LOVE IT!!! Thank you babe!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I like seeing that kind of shooting, quarter inch at 200, very impressive!!!!!!!


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

i was a bit impressed with myself... changed nothing on the gun bought it as a combo thinking i would change scope but im going to leave it as is...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no kidding, I wouldn't change a thing either.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT dizdiz200 and valetudo1621.


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

thanks for the warm welcome guys..


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

welcome to both of you (btw nice save with the GF....LOL) good looking cat you got there (that doesn't come out right...the one you shot) LOL


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

welcome to the forum


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome the both of you to PT, enjoy the site and the great members.


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

lol @ loic... thanks for the welcome guys i believe im gonna learn alot on here to improve my hunting.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't decided if I should be welcomeing 2 new people or just diz and his alter ego









Welcome aboard.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Valetudo, do you fight?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome folks ! I agree you'll fit in fine with the rest of us. Great pic and congrats on your first cat ! Stick around and keep on sharing your success.


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

actually no she doesnt i train guys for mma and she uses the gym name for things lol i have a guy turning pro june 16th also my birthday so hope for a good win for a present hes very good. 170 lbs class if you are in the houston area come check it out.. im also suprised shampton you picked up on the valetudo not many do. i hope link works... http://www.mmaimmortalkombat.com/fighters/immortal-kombat-iii-fighter-profiles/


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

he is devin christopherson i think i forgot that sorry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dizdiz200 said:


> actually no she doesnt i train guys for mma and she uses the gym name for things lol i have a guy turning pro june 16th also my birthday so hope for a good win for a present hes very good. 170 lbs class if you are in the houston area come check it out.. im also suprised shampton you picked up on the valetudo not many do. i hope link works... http://www.mmaimmort...ghter-profiles/


Good luck on the fight...Give us a heads up right before.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

It was the first thing I noticed. I used to fight, I train at Triton in Tulsa. I'm on Sherdog fighter finder. I haven't fought since 07. I tore my meniscus and I never quite healed enough to take the conditioning and training that it requires to win and I'm Old! I did it simply because I love the competition and I love to fight, it's not like I was some big deal or was gonna make a career out of it. A few guys I've trained with that you might recognize are Matt Wiman, Dave Heath, Josh Bryant and Mike Budnik. The first three have fought in the UFC and Mike was WEC. Anyway, welcome to the board.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

dizdiz200 said:


> i really think she is also.. couldnt ask for better... did i mention she buys me hunting gear..lol and very easy on the eyes im very lucky..


Now you are just bragging! Welcome to the site both of you. Looks like you are doing a good job. First weekend out and pulling in fur already. Well done.


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

yes i was bragging a little bit ..... im thinking bout going up wed to the lease and try my luck some more not sure if i will be able to yet but hope so.... 40gryotepill lol love the name.. i was very impressed and im actually looking to get a bigger caliber for my deer hunting and see if it has same acuracy. does anyone else have it in 30/06 or 270.. wish they made it in 7mm mag ..


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

dizdiz200 said:


> yes i was bragging a little bit ..... im thinking bout going up wed to the lease and try my luck some more not sure if i will be able to yet but hope so.... 40gryotepill lol love the name.. i was very impressed and im actually looking to get a bigger caliber for my deer hunting and see if it has same acuracy. does anyone else have it in 30/06 or 270.. wish they made it in 7mm mag ..


 I have a .270, have had one since the mid seventies, a tad big for yotes but all around good caliber.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

i think he's looking for a Savage Edge Ralph.

Here is the link to their site Diz, they make it in 270 and 30-06 as well as a few others. I can't help but think they would shoot admirably,
http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/models/


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> i think he's looking for a Savage Edge Ralph.
> 
> Here is the link to their site Diz, they make it in 270 and 30-06 as well as a few others. I can't help but think they would shoot admirably,
> http://www.savagearm...irearms/models/


 Ok Don didnt know that, DizDiz -if you want a .270 in the edge and its not offered in it, you can get a custom done. I did in the Model 12fcv, in a .243 caliber that wasnt offered normally---it will cost more but you get what you want. Just a thought!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They do make it !


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

thanks guys.. sorry havent been on in awhile been super busy.. ill check into it..


----------



## valetudo1621 (May 10, 2012)

Me and Diz's weekend at our lease... no predators, but some cute furry friends lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like you guys had a great time.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job on them bunnies, I hope you avenged diz's dis on the misses.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, looks like you all had some fun, was that an old pic. as the date on the photo shows 07!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics ! Looks like fun definitely. My old camera never did keep the right time on it either Rick. I'd reset the time and then use it and whammo back to January 1. Never could get the time set right.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to PT, thx for posting pics!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

[sup]Your friend doesn't look that furry







[/sup]


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

what friend you reffering to fr3db3ar??


----------

